# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Mount & Blade: Warband

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Mount & Blade: Warband*.

----------


## super44

Bonjour

Juste un grand merci pour tous ces tutos d'aide au démarrage de jeux .
Je suis fan !

----------


## Izual

Merci du soutien !  ::):

----------


## Paincru

Vraiment un regal ce site.
J'avais presque aucun espoir de trouver un truc sur le net sur ce jeu qui est plus très jeune et voila que je tombe sur biendebuter.net

Oh joie, je trouve un guide pour débutant, et en plus, du canard pc, que demande le peuple  ::):

----------


## Izual

Content de t'avoir aidé ! C'est vrai qu'en français c'est dur de trouver des guides pour Warband, y en a peut-être sur Mundus Bellicus mais ça doit être tout à part chez nous.

----------


## braggon

Vieux joueurs de warband, je l'ai relancé il y a quelques semaines avec le mode Floris et ca m'a fais du bien de relire un petit guide en francais !
Tout est parfait, merci

----------

